# My first pen stands



## patmurris (May 16, 2011)

Made out of a plank i found at the local dump. I was planning some more elaborate and thinner stands, but the tinted wood happened to be plain pine so i went the easy way and they are a bit 'heavy'... at least they do stand up solidly! I nonetheless like the contrast between the pens and the raw unfinished pine. Comments and ideas are all welcome. 













... and all together:


----------



## flyitfast (May 16, 2011)

I like them! They really make the pens stand out, especially the darker shade woods. Why do we need the fancy ones - these are functionally superior...


----------



## Dudley Young (May 16, 2011)

flyitfast said:


> I like them! They really make the pens stand out, especially the darker shade woods. Why do we need the fancy ones - these are functionally superior...


 I agree. BZ


----------



## bobjackson (May 16, 2011)

+3 on that.


----------



## Whaler (May 16, 2011)

Great idea, I like them.


----------



## kludge77 (May 16, 2011)

I like the shape! The pine does draw my eye though. My only input would be to hit them with some paint. 

White or a similar neutral


----------



## Lee K (May 16, 2011)

nice.
i just made some of a similar design last week out of some 1x6 birch I had laying around.

I like the horizontal one, I may have to try that too .... good job!


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 16, 2011)

Good stuff.  I made all my own displays too, though I used acrylic for most of them.


----------



## glwalker (May 16, 2011)

I like what you've done, but here is something I've done:

A  few times I've taken some very nice material, silk or other, and drape it nicely over my very basic/home made pen holders.  Fancy gold, silver, burgandy... or whatever shows off your pens best.  Turn the edges down, a little wrinkle hear and there and I end up with a what I think is a very classy looking display.  I'd provide a pic, but its at a customer's ocation.  Have fun!


----------



## patmurris (May 31, 2011)

kludge77 said:


> I like the shape! The pine does draw my eye though. My only input would be to hit them with some paint.
> 
> White or a similar neutral


I followed your advice but went for mate black - which works quite well IMO:


----------



## Buzzzz4 (May 31, 2011)

Liking the look with the black. A very nice display that doesn't distract too much from the pens.


----------



## Lenny (May 31, 2011)

Well done Pat! Now there are no distractions to take the eyes away from your pens.


----------



## darcisowers (May 31, 2011)

LOVE the black.  I was very distracted by the pine.


----------



## jlord (Jun 1, 2011)

I like it. Nice choice!! Makes the stand disappear & the pens stand out.


----------



## Sam@CSUSA (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool stand! They have a great look in the black.


----------



## monark88 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think you just restated that sometimes, in the least,  simple is better. I like the black a bit better over the wood. Yes, less distraction.

I will be 'borrowing' your idea soon.
Russ


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice looking stands.


----------



## mountainrocker (Jun 4, 2011)

Pretty darn cool, thanks for sharing! Great pens btw


----------



## RandyMarsh (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree.  I think these stands are great.  They really help to make the pens stand out.


----------

